# Jaybo's race



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

10-10-09

race at 2.00 track opens at 12.00

Classes

1. CITRO DLM = On the 3.5x8 oval

2. NITRO

3. G-JET

All races will have a 1 min qualifier race then we will split the field in half and run 2 minute mains.

The race fees will be $5.00

I hope everyone can make it!

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race results*

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php

Thnxz to everyone who made the trip! I think everyone had a good time and the racing was close. 

The first race was CITRO DLM cars on the new 3.5x8 oval. The racing was fast and furious down and dirty. Man was this a fun race , i think i could have did this all night.( NICE RUN HERB) 

CITRO DLM (3.5X8 OVAL )






1. JAYBO = 196.3 (TRACK RECORD)
2. TRAVIS = 192.8
3. HERB = 189.14
4. LEN = 188.6
5. JEFF = 187.11
6. CHAD = 187.6
7. WAYNE = 186.3
8. HEATER = 184.16
9. STERLING = 181.14
10. MARTY = 180.11
11. TODD = 176.11
12. JASON = 167.1

Race #2 NITRO T-JETS. Travis owned us again, his cars were ballistic fast and handled like a dream. Chad had a good run finishing in 2nd and len did well with a borrowed car for 3rd. Jaybo had controller issues and was not a factor.

NITRO






1. TRAVIS 65.17
2. CHAD = 64.24
3. LEN = 64.1
4. WAYNE = 63.15
5. STERLING = 61.10
6. HEATER = 61.2
7. MARTY = 60.12
8. JEFF = 59.31
9. JAYBO = 58.23 
10. HERB = 57.25
11. JASON = 57.19
12. TODD = 57.11

Race #3 G-JETS. There was a epic battle between Jaybo and Travis for 1st place with Jaybo pulling out the win due to the home track advantage. Once again Chad had a nice run to finish 3rd.

G-JET

1. JAYBO = 96.17
2. TRAVIS = 96.13
3. CHAD = 94.21
4. JEFF = 93.2
5. WAYNE = 92.1
6. LEN = 90.3
7. MARTY = 87.33
8. TODD = 87.4
9. HEATER = 84.6
10. STERLING = 82.18
11. HERB = 74.29
12. JASON = 74.6

Thnxz again to everyone who made the trip! (hand shake)


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Looks like it was a good night of racing. . . . . How long (time) were the races?


----------

